# Coat losing color?



## sik350 (Feb 9, 2010)

My puppy has a black shinny coat but recently I noticed that his black coat us turning a lighter shade? Plus he is shedding? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Can you post some pics so we can see. Some times they get lighter from sun.


----------



## sik350 (Feb 9, 2010)

How do I post ?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

in the winter time coats are said to be darker while in summer they tend to get lighter.
that is in the wolf however so I am not sure if the same goes for the dog.

i am sure someone can help you on here tho


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

How old is the pup? How long have you had him? What food is he on? Any recent changes in diet or major changes in the weather where you are?

Omega fatty acids can help with shedding as an regularly brushing with a rubber curry to stimulate the natural oils in the skin and get rid of loose fur.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

sik350 said:


> How do I post ?


You will need a photobucket then when you have the pic you want copy the IMG code and paste it here.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some dogs can start to change color a bit as they mature. Also if it is getting warm in your area you dog could be blowing the winter coat and getting in the summer coat. I know here we went from below freezing to over 65 degrees in a few weeks and my dogs are blowing coat right now.

Theresa (patch o pits) posted a great post too!


----------



## sik350 (Feb 9, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> How old is the pup? How long have you had him? What food is he on? Any recent changes in diet or major changes in the weather where you are?
> 
> Omega fatty acids can help with shedding as an regularly brushing with a rubber curry to stimulate the natural oils in the skin and get rid of loose fur.


He about a year old I have had him about 4 months. When I got him from the pound they were giving him predegree so u just giving him that nothing has changed since I got him


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Some dogs lighten as they age. Some darken. My girl Terra has lightened from a darker red to a more fawn color.


----------



## sik350 (Feb 9, 2010)

The color is alot lighter than the picture shows but all around his tail area. Does anyone think its the food?


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

some dogs have colors that come out later...my pup was all black when younger, but now is more seal colored


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your dog is a seal color, black but with red undertones it can show up as the dog matures.
Look at this color chart by the ADBA if you look at the black dogs close to the bottom you will see they are called "seal", that is a dog who looks like yours. Again black with red or brown undertones.
American Dog Breeders Association

It has nothing to do with the food your feeding but IMO I would switch foods. Pedigree is a low quality kibble. You do not have to break the bank with a fancy dog food, there are plenty of good foods for a fair price.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Some dogs will also "bleach" if they spend too much time in the sun. Like people.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: I forgot about that! I know a breeder of red aussies and she has all her kennels covered because they fade in the sun! lol


----------



## sik350 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, so wat food do you guys recommend i should get. The only reason why i havent changed it is because thats what they are giving him at the shelter so i thought i wouldnt change it.:clap:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What is your food budget?
I have dogs who do just fine on grain diets so I feed Kirkland Chicken and rice from Costco. It is a great food and the price is unbelievable. 22.99 for 40lbs.
My dogs who cannot tolerate grain eat Taste of the Wild Salmon but that is $35 per 20lbs and thankfully I only have dogs that eat it.

Everyone on here will give what they feed and there are many great foods out there, some are really expensive some are reasonable. What matters most is if your dog does well on it.


----------



## sik350 (Feb 9, 2010)

I really want what's best for him but $40 is a little out my rAnge but I get his food from costco so I will swich Him to the Kirkland one and I'll keep an eye on him and see what happens, if not what else do you recommend, over the past couple of day he has been getting gassier and gassier is the food the cause?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Like I said everyone has their favorite food but I have 18 mouths to feed at the moment and that food has worked great for my show dogs! They are in great shape and the coats look great. I know many breeders who use the food as well, it is cheap and a great food. The price is really a plus I would still feed it if it was 40 a bag!

When you switch him over remember to mix his food for about a week. Mix about 1/4 of the new food and slowly add more and more each feeding till you are on the new food in a weeks time. That way you can avoid gas and the runs.

Gas can come and go but if it is persistent post again and we can try and help. Hopefully this new food will help.


----------



## sik350 (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome thanks pk! I will update as soon as I change his food


----------

